# Hi All! Am I allowed to be here?



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I originally joined here last year, when we were thinking about icsi as DF had had a vasectomy.  We ended up taking a huge gamble and we went for a vasectomy reversal which was done in June this year.

Amazingly, 20 years after the original op, the reversal was a success, albeit at the moment we had a subfertile sperm count, but this is something we are working on!!!

Anyways, I wanted to introduce myself again because it's been ages since I last posted, and wanted to check am I still allowed to be here??  We're not having any active treatment but I would like to post on the males issues board if that's ok??

Thank you,
Katie


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hey - welcome back hun 

Of course your allowed to be here 

Tony
x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Aw, that's really good to hear.

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome back Katie and good luck !  Great news that the reversal worked !!!!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Jennifer!

 to you on your pregnancy!!

Katie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Kate, and welcome back!  

Congratulations on the Vasectomy reversal!

Marie xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Marie!  It's good to be back!

Katie x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Katie 

Welcome back to FF and congrats on DF's reversal, thats great news  

Nicky x x x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Katie

Our circumstances are very similar to yours, after much consideration we decided to opt for PESA and ICSI , obviously we would much prefer to ttc "naturally".... might I ask where your other half had his reversal done and who performed it?

Good luck with boosting the sperm power and wishing you lots of baby dust!
D x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Nicky!

And thank you D.  We had the vasectomy reversal done in the Hartlepool Centre, by Dr Andrew Dawson.  I notice on the male issues board there are others who have been there too.  If you want to ask any questions, feel free and I will answer them as best I can!

Babydust back at you...hoping icsi will be a success for you,

Katie x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Bit late I know, but wanted to say Hi and Welcome back....

And of course

  

Natsxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Nats........x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just spotted your post and wanted to say hi  .
I'm in a similar age gap relationship and my DH has been advised not to have his vasectomy reversed so I was really interested in your good news. I'm having Donor IUI (Ist one unsuccessful). I'm having a break this month and trying again in November.
Good luck!
Perky


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Perky!

Yes, I've noticed there are a few of us on here with similiar age gaps, which is good to see.  Although our age gap hasn't ever caused any probs with our family & friends, we're aware we're the "oddballs" out of them all!  

I might "stalk" your posts on the iui board if that's ok?  We were laughed at by our gp when we said we wanted to find out about a reversal which I must admit then sent me on a mission to find out as much as I could about that and our other options.  We very very nearly went for icsi, but found the Hartlepool clinic.  I realise even thought they're brilliant up there, we've still been very very lucky to have a successful outcome so far.  

We may go for iui later on if we're not succesful au naturelle, but that will also depend on the swimmer situation too.

Hope your IUI goes well for you in November  , maybe "speak" to you before then,

Katie x


----------

